# withers swash



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

if anyone is looking to fish flounder,,,,check out the swash by family kingdom at 3rd ave s.went early sunday morning and fished the incomming tide.tons of bait in the water(mulett and blue crabs) caught 6 flounder ranging from 1.5 to 3 lbs,caught atleast a bushell of crab while fishing.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

SHHHHHH
now everyone knows


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

for real.......


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48971&highlight=spot+burning


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Besides the spot burning issue:


I would like to point out something that most people who don't live in the Myrtle Beach area would know.

The Withers swash is INFESTED with bacteria, sewage, chemicals and trash. If you've ever read the paper after storms they advise people not to swim on the beach within 150' either direction of the swash. Not only that: The businesses around 3rd ave S and the adjacent streets may inadvertently contribute to all the chemicals and junk in the swash. 

Also there is a very large homeless population that lives along the swash and around withers park. They huff paint and Toulene/laquer/paint thinner and the cans go into the water. Not to mention hypodermic needles...

Just a head-up. Be careful out there. This isn't Grandad's countryside anymore..


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

tackdriver said:


> Besides the spot burning issue:
> 
> 
> I would like to point out something that most people who don't live in the Myrtle Beach area would know.
> ...


Man that's just nasty.
alright, forward the top half of this thread to every Johnny Ohio you know:--|


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Too Busy, that's not a bad idea LOL


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

So are fish from there safe to eat or not? I had a guy tell me about that spot at a pier and have a bag of fillets in the freezer from there...


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

the sun news just had an article yesterday about the bacteria and feces that run rampant in withers swash....I wouldn't fish or east the fish that comes close to there!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

proabably still a good place to get bait though( at least in the mid of MB area)


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Well darn. I hate to waste fillets... But I guess it's better to throw them away than to get sick...


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

If they were caught in the swash I would throw them out. If they were caught beyond the bridge at the holiday inn (Ocean side) I would eat them. Unless they were caught after a heavy rain.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i wouldnt eat anything out of there, fun to catch them there not eat though


----------



## theprynce (Jun 30, 2008)

I've done some crabbing from the Swash Park on 3rd Ave. S (its not safe so I wouldn't recommend it.) and got some decent crabs. I didn't get enough to keep or eat, but overall, as I understand it, most swashes are high in bacteria levels most of the time and swimming is discouraged. But most of them will have a sign posted that says wading, fishing, and shell collecting are all fine. I'm not sure I'd eat 'em though either way.

Although I must say, people eat farm-raised talapia and they feed on human waste in some treatment plant-thingies.

-=The Prynce


----------



## gsxraddict (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah, i wouldn't eat anything out of that area. If you throw the castnet there, learn to throw with it over your shoulder instead of in your mouth.:--|


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/news/local/story/502915.html

Thank You for you locals giving us tourists the heads up on this one. Pretty sad environmental issue for sure and it looks like its gonna be a long haul before things get improved. Attached is the article referred to. Pretty interesting and distressing read.


----------

